# Available for Sub work / Cleveland OH



## INTEXT (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking to pick up some sub work in Cleveland - preferrably east suburbs (Solon,Chagrin Falls, Bainbridge, Mayfield Hts - and any points in between) BUT will consider westside routes also.

2008 Ford F-250 
7.5' Western
Lot's of time this season - just waitin' for the white stuff........


----------



## FGLMOW (Sep 30, 2006)

Hello we do work for a health care firm we are looking for some one in wickcliffe ohio. If you are interested please call me . Ask for mike.Forest Green Landscaping. 216-375-1474 Thank you.


----------



## INTEXT (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks - I will call you.


----------



## kasper (Oct 26, 2004)

have some stuff in warensville and independence give a call 216 299 9742


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

Gve me a call, I have some work in area. 440-343-4847 Rob


----------



## rjnjr1019 (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking for some work in sandusky area.


----------

